

Thrush combinator in Clojure  - gtani
http://blog.fogus.me/2010/09/28/thrush-in-clojure-redux/

======
yayitswei
Thanks for the link! I remember as a newbie learning Clojure, being puzzled by
why (-> 5 #(+ % 4)) didn't work as expected.

------
puredanger
thrushtastic

~~~
raganwald
your comment puts a Smullyan my face, but I fear we're devolving into a
redditesque pun thread...

